# $450 to upgrade to HD, seriously?



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Just called D to see about upgrading my SD 3 receiver set up to HD. I have been a D customer for 15 years, always in good standing and always subscribe to higher end packages. 

I wanted one HD DVR and two HD receivers and whole home dvr service. Best price she could give me was $450 dollars, sounds very high to me? I just read a thread on here where a guy got basically the same thing for $49. 

The price she gave me was 100 for each receiver 49 for the DVR and 199 for whole home dvr. She said she was cutting me a break on the 49 dollar DVR and the dish itself and the install for free for being a loyal customer.

I asked for better deal, she said no, I said I would think aobut it.

Is better deal likely, or do I go for the $450 upgrade price?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Call back.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

There is always the retention dept... Seems like the 199 Whole Home fee is not needed in your case....

Going from SD to HD will require a new dish and one would assume one with the required technology (SWM) for whole home would be deployed.

The tech is going to have to bring up the three new receivers anyhow so a minimal effort to verify WhDVR service is set up and functional on them.

I thought the WhDVR install fee was 149 and the lease fee for a not discounted DVR is 199 (that I know) they might be quoting you a second DVR?

Anyhow to uplift you to HD they will be setting up the infrastructure compatible with Whole Home anyway (same dish, splitters, etc) so there really shouldn't be an upcharge for that. Depending on the receivers they sent, some extra in-line pieces may be required. though I've heard for a new WHDVR install you would likely get the new equipment that doesn't require them.

You might want to tip the installer 20 or *more* dollars for the extra time they might need to connect the internet connection kit and set up the network functions on the DVRs themselves. They get paid flat rates per job type and if it has 1 receiver or 3 they get paid the same.

Anyway I would question the quote, leverage the retention dept to waive the extra fee if you need to. Just ask to be transferred to them.

From the Whole Home page on Direct's site

For NEW customers only: Just sign up for Whole-Home DVR service and add the required receivers when you order DIRECTV. Our professional installer will set up your DIRECTV system for Whole-Home DVR service at NO additional charge.

As a conversion from SD to HD after 15 years subscription and that your conversion will be as though a new customer install, I think you can strongly argue for that one.

Don "you can talk it down considerably I'd wager" Bolton


akapunk said:


> Just called D to see about upgrading my SD 3 receiver set up to HD. I have been a D customer for 15 years, always in good standing and always subscribe to higher end packages.
> 
> I wanted one HD DVR and two HD receivers and whole home dvr service. Best price she could give me was $450 dollars, sounds very high to me? I just read a thread on here where a guy got basically the same thing for $49.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

lugnutathome said:


> There is always the retention dept... Seems like the 199 Whole Home fee is not needed in your case....
> 
> Going from SD to HD will require a new dish and one would assume one with the required technology (SWM) for whole home would be deployed.
> 
> ...


You're making a big assumptions and giving some wrong information.

SD to HD does not mean you get SWM

Tech's get paid by the job but line items on the job are what pay so the pay is not the same.

$20 will not cover what the tech would have to shell out for the broad band deca and that is a $99 charge from DIRECTV.

Telling him to call and see if they could do anything else I can see but this other stuff is just made up and wrong.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree with the others, call back and try again, that really isn't a good deal at all. You are pretty much paying full lease price for all 3 receivers, and getting the whole home and install for free. If they still don't deal then I personally would think about cancelling my service and having a roomate/wife sign up for new service.

For my own curiosity, where in IL do you live (what major city are your local channels from)? There are a few markets in IL that are local 72.5 swap areas, which would require them to update all of your equipment to HD for free.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> You're making a big assumptions and giving some wrong information.
> 
> SD to HD does not mean you get SWM
> 
> ...


Actually I'm pretty sure all new HD installs since last summer are supposed to be SWM unless there are circumstances preventing it.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

I just called again an was quoted $369 as best price upgrade on one HD DVR, two HD receivers, whole house DVR and cinema connection, new dish and cables also of course. She said I needed decas and a multi switch too? Thats why the $199 whole house dvr fee so she says. 

I'm near Galesburg IL, she did say something about that I was "eligible" for new style dish upgrade because they are getting ready for something to do with locals or something? I didn't really understand what she was talking about, and I don't think she did either LOL. I don't get local locals which would be Peoria or Quad Cities. I get some of the DNS from NY and LA that I have had for 15 years.

I told her $369 was to much and asked could they do any better, she said no, I said bye. So maybe I need to speak with retention? 

What would be a fair price in your opinions, I would say ok at about $200, maybe that's not reasonable?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Tell the CSR you live in a local 72 swap market and qualify for the free swap (both Peoria and the Quad Cities are 72 swap markets). That means your SD DVRs get replaced with HD-DVRs, and your SD receivers get replaced with HD receivers. All of that is done for free and does not require a new commitment.

The only thing that may be a monkey wrench here is that this swap is to get your local channels, so you might have to upgrade to a new package that includes your local channels.

If you can get set up for the local 72 swap, then see if the CSR can just add Whole Home to that ticket. I would think that they should be able to.

The max you should be paying is $248 in my opinion. That is the full price for Whole Home upgrade ($199) and install ($49). I would think that they would just do it for free or maybe $50 though since you are already going to be getting your dish and receivers replaced for free. All they would have to do is make sure to use 24 models and they wouldn't have to do anythign extra except add the broadband DECA.

I just checked, you are considered to be in the Quad Cities Market and would get their local channels. BTW I'm just down the road a bit in Princeville, IL. Good to see another Central Illinois member.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Beerstalker said:


> For my own curiosity, where in IL do you live (what major city are your local channels from)? There are a few markets in IL that are local 72.5 swap areas, which would require them to update all of your equipment to HD for free.


 Well this has me very interested, I am in Abingdon, IL which is in Knox county very near the Warren county line. In fact she asked me if I was in warren or knox county.

Like I said I don't get locals, so I don't know where they would come from if I did, other than they would be from Peoria or from Quad Cities ( Davenport Iowa, Moline Illinois, etc) I'm in-between markets both are about 50 miles from me. Peoria to the SE, Quad Cities to the NW.

Please tell me more about this free HD upgrade.

Edit, thanks beerstalker! You re a faster poster than me!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Fair price..

I would have to say very little to nothing for an upgrade, after all you can change providers and get everything installed for free. It would be free if you were not a D* customer.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

They are not going to give 3 HD receivers and an install for next to nothing.

Individually, you're looking at $199 + $99 + $99 + $199 (or so) + the dish.

The $369 price is almost half off. I don't think that's too bad.

IMO, the best you'll get is a free DVR, free dish, $100 for MRV and $100 for each receiver. 

Anything under $300 you should take (and should consider the $369)


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

That is true normally, but the original poster lives in an area that requires MPEG4 equipment in order to get their local channels. Because of that DirecTV will swap out all SD-DVRs for HD-DVRs and all SD receivers for HD receivers for free, and without a new 2 year contract. This is called a local 72 swap. I had it performed about 3 years ago myself.

He should be able to get all of his receivers upgraded to HD equivalents for free, regardless of whether or not he orders Whole Home DVR. If they keep refusing to give him a deal for less than $248 he should just set up 2 different appointments. The first to do the local 72 swap, and then after the local 72 swap is complete he can call back in and ask about whole home install. Hopefully they will use 24 models during the 72 swap and they could just turn whole home on without even sending a tech.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> That is true normally, but the original poster lives in an area that requires MPEG4 equipment in order to get their local channels. Because of that DirecTV will swap out all SD-DVRs for HD-DVRs and all SD receivers for HD receivers for free, and without a new 2 year contract. This is called a local 72 swap. I had it performed about 3 years ago myself.
> 
> He should be able to get all of his receivers upgraded to HD equivalents for free, regardless of whether or not he orders Whole Home DVR. If they keep refusing to give him a deal for less than $248 he should just set up 2 different appointments. The first to do the local 72 swap, and then after the local 72 swap is complete he can call back in and ask about whole home install. Hopefully they will use 24 models during the 72 swap and they could just turn whole home on without even sending a tech.


Agreed.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Akaplunk, have you thought about talking to a local retailer who does installs? Sometimes they can cut you a much better deal. They did for me.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure all new HD installs since last summer are supposed to be SWM unless there are circumstances preventing it.


Incorrect if it's an upgrade

NEW installs get them but this isn't a new install. It would be an upgrade.

MPEG 4 could possibly get one but it will be up to the what generates on the work order.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Shades228 said:


> Incorrect if it's an upgrade
> 
> NEW installs get them but this isn't a new install. It would be an upgrade.
> 
> MPEG 4 could possibly get one but it will be up to the what generates on the work order.


I thought it was true for all new HD installs (which includes customers who only had SD service upgrading to HD service).

It just did not include current HD subscribers who have non-SWM equipment upgrading SD receivers to HD receivers.

So for someone with an old 18" SD dish, upgrading to HD would get SWM, but someone with a Slimline Dish and legacy LNB would not be upgraded to SWM just because they upgraded a receiver.

I could definitely be wrong though. I do however know that every install I have seen the the Peoria area that was done in the last year has been a SWM install, no matter if it was an upgrade (72 swap) or new install.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

flaguy said:


> Akaplunk, have you thought about talking to a local retailer who does installs? Sometimes they can cut you a much better deal. They did for me.


This would be a bad idea for him. Local retailers still charge full price for HD equipment here even though we can only use HD equipment. So if I were to order an HD-DVR from a local retailer they would charge me $199, but DirecTV will never charge me more than $99 (the same price as an SD-DVR) usually they just give them out for free, HD receivers are always free here from DirecTV.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I thought it was true for all new HD installs (which includes customers who only had SD service upgrading to HD service).
> 
> It just did not include current HD subscribers who have non-SWM equipment upgrading SD receivers to HD receivers.
> 
> ...


That's because of the MPEG 4. If a customer declined to swap out non SWM equipment and didn't care about losing locals they wouldn't get a SWM.

Again the only time you're guaranteed to get a SWM on an upgrade is a MRV order. If it's not then it's not a guarantee. MPEG 4 and having all the equipment swapped out is something that might get done if the tech wanted to if the work order was built with it.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been begging for a SWM install but can't get one even if I pay for a whole home install. The installer won't have SWM with him and just cancel the order. Tried it 3 times but I will never try again because last time I ordered WH they cut off my unsupported WH account. Had to jump through a few hoops to get it back. They are very stingy with SWM units.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

joed32 said:


> I've been begging for a SWM install but can't get one even if I pay for a whole home install. The installer won't have SWM with him and just cancel the order. Tried it 3 times but I will never try again because last time I ordered WH they cut off my unsupported WH account. Had to jump through a few hoops to get it back. They are very stingy with SWM units.


You're unsupported flag is what is complicating it. Since you already have the service the work order gets built with that assumption. The tech should have modified the order. If he didn't have the equipment he should have rescheduled it then the next tech would have had a correct work order.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, its all set up now! I called and asked about the 72 swap and the guy said NO, I was not eligible. So I said I called awhile ago and the lady said I was eligible for some kind of dish replacement. He said all he sees is that I called today and was eligible for a $49 hd dvr and that I refused it! Hmm, so they do keep track somewhat of calls! But he said he would transfer me to someone in customer service because he works in billing! What the heck I'm thinking?!

So the very nice CSR "Linda" says yes in fact I am eligible and they will swap out my SD equipment for HD equipment at no charge. She asks if I want a DVR while they are there, and that it will cost me $99 plus shipping, yep i want it tell her. I tell her I also want Whole House DVR and she sets that up and says no charge for that because her computer wont let her charge me for it. She asks if I want Cinema plus for $99, I decline that. She tells me that I can hook my DVR up to my router on my own if I like. 

So for $126.69 I get one HD DVR, two HD recievers, Whole House DVR, new dish and standard install. Installer will be here Friday morning (2 days).

Thank you guys, and thank you Beerstalker for telling about the 72 swap!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Well then please enlighten me (and I'm not being smug in this)... I did in fact say I assumed the upgrade would likely be SWM I didn't say for certain.

I really would like to understand what a tech has to endure as I've had my infrastructure done by low voltage and AV specialists given the sheer magnitude of my implementation. Much I have done myself after the base infrastructure was in place.

I was suggesting they tip the installer in some fashion amount I listed it being as 20 bucks or "*more*" some folks do not have deep pockets.

I'm sure you did not mean for your response to be quite as harsh as it seems but yes I did make assumptions though at no time did I state things as absolute facts (other than the 199 lease fee for an HDDVR) And the cut and paste from the DTV website.

Was not suggesting the installer would provide the ICK from his inventory sorry if that was unclear. Just that connecting one up does add time especially given Ethernet port access and power availability. (bet there are some war stories on this)

I would think from an installers standpoint the SD to HD upgrade is only marginally different than adding the WHDVR feature at that time. Several more box settings, DECAs instead of BBCs (if not 24 series equipment). Assuming of course it's a SWM upgrade which I thought DTV was making standard for new HD installs of average tuner count. (again I'm saying "thought" here)

But again I don't know all the details as facts as you seem to.

Don "I sincerely believe he can negotiate a better deal" Bolton



Shades228 said:


> You're making a big assumptions and giving some wrong information.
> 
> SD to HD does not mean you get SWM
> 
> ...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> Ok, its all set up now! I called and asked about the 72 swap and the guy said NO, I was not eligible. So I said I called awhile ago and the lady said I was eligible for some kind of dish replacement. He said all he sees is that I called today and was eligible for a $49 hd dvr and that I refused it! Hmm, so they do keep track somewhat of calls! But he said he would transfer me to someone in customer service because he works in billing! What the heck I'm thinking?!
> 
> So the very nice CSR "Linda" says yes in fact I am eligible and they will swap out my SD equipment for HD equipment at no charge. She asks if I want a DVR while they are there, and that it will cost me $99 plus shipping, yep i want it tell her. I tell her I also want Whole House DVR and she sets that up and says no charge for that because her computer wont let her charge me for it. She asks if I want Cinema plus for $99, I decline that. She tells me that I can hook my DVR up to my router on my own if I like.
> 
> ...


WHDVR is not on the work order.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

akapunk said:


> Ok, its all set up now! I called and asked about the 72 swap and the guy said NO, I was not eligible. So I said I called awhile ago and the lady said I was eligible for some kind of dish replacement. He said all he sees is that I called today and was eligible for a $49 hd dvr and that I refused it! Hmm, so they do keep track somewhat of calls! But he said he would transfer me to someone in customer service because he works in billing! What the heck I'm thinking?!
> 
> So the very nice CSR "Linda" says yes in fact I am eligible and they will swap out my SD equipment for HD equipment at no charge. She asks if I want a DVR while they are there, and that it will cost me $99 plus shipping, yep i want it tell her. I tell her I also want Whole House DVR and she sets that up and says no charge for that because her computer wont let her charge me for it. She asks if I want Cinema plus for $99, I decline that. *She tells me that I can hook my DVR up to my router on my own if I like. *
> 
> ...


Know that this will need to be done with a Cinema connection kit, if you're going with the supported whole home service.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

akapunk said:


> Ok, its all set up now! I called and asked about the 72 swap and the guy said NO, I was not eligible. So I said I called awhile ago and the lady said I was eligible for some kind of dish replacement. He said all he sees is that I called today and was eligible for a $49 hd dvr and that I refused it! Hmm, so they do keep track somewhat of calls! But he said he would transfer me to someone in customer service because he works in billing! What the heck I'm thinking?!
> 
> So the very nice CSR "Linda" says yes in fact I am eligible and they will swap out my SD equipment for HD equipment at no charge. She asks if I want a DVR while they are there, and that it will cost me $99 plus shipping, yep i want it tell her. I tell her I also want Whole House DVR and she sets that up and says no charge for that because her computer wont let her charge me for it. She asks if I want Cinema plus for $99, I decline that. She tells me that I can hook my DVR up to my router on my own if I like.
> 
> ...


Did you not have a DVR to begin with? If not that is a pretty good deal, just be aware that you will be starting a new 2 year agreement because you added the HD-DVR.

As far as the Cinema Plus kit, you are right not to pay $100 for that. You can buy it and install it yourself for much less if you do a bit of research on here.

Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> WHDVR is not on the work order.


Im not sure what you mean? She said it was. Because she didn't
charge me for it? Are you saying I will not get whole home DVR service? Please elaborate if possible, do I need to call and amend something?

No i do not have a DVR at the present time. Yeah adding he DVR creates a new 2 year agreement otherwise the upgrade would not have.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

lugnutathome said:


> Well then please enlighten me (and I'm not being smug in this)... I did in fact say I assumed the upgrade would likely be SWM I didn't say for certain.
> 
> I really would like to understand what a tech has to endure as I've had my infrastructure done by low voltage and AV specialists given the sheer magnitude of my implementation. Much I have done myself after the base infrastructure was in place.
> 
> ...


It was probably more terse than I wanted it to be. Seems like today is a day of people posting assumptions as facts. Sorry

First off tech's will only install what's on the work order. Anything else is custom work. WHDV requires all non swm equipment to be swapped. An upgrade to HD would not as they wouldn't install a SWM. Since all of the same like equipment would be swapped out SWM wouldn't be any benefit to an install because all of the lines already exist.

If he wanted to add a broad band deca there would be a cost to add it to the work ordeer. The tech would have to call someone to get it added on and they would charge the customer at that time. Then a SWM would get put on.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> Im not sure what you mean? She said it was. Because she didn't
> charge me for it? Are you saying I will not get whole home DVR service?
> 
> No i do not have a DVR at the present time. Yeah adding he DVR creates a new 2 year agreement otherwise the upgrade would not have.


It's not on the order because you didn't have the equipment to qualify for it to be ordered. She could sell you a broad band deca but not WHDVR because of equipment options. Hence that's why she couldn't charge you. Your order doesn't have WHDVR on it. The tech can call and get it added on, including the broad band deca, but there will be a charge when you get it modified.


----------



## flaguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> This would be a bad idea for him. Local retailers still charge full price for HD equipment here even though we can only use HD equipment. So if I were to order an HD-DVR from a local retailer they would charge me $199, but DirecTV will never charge me more than $99 (the same price as an SD-DVR) usually they just give them out for free, HD receivers are always free here from DirecTV.


Not necessarily. I got a great deal from a local company--far below full price. It is worth a try.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

flaguy said:


> Not necessarily. I got a great deal from a local company--far below full price. It is worth a try.


If you paid less than DIRECTV charges for equipment through a dealer and you were an existing customer than something went on that shouldn't. This doesn't mean you did something but there's no model that is setup that a dealer can do this. They can sell upgrades if they're authorized but overall it's usually not something most want to do due to costs.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Shades228 said:


> It's not on the order because you didn't have the equipment to qualify for it to be ordered. She could sell you a broad band deca but not WHDVR because of equipment options. Hence that's why she couldn't charge you. Your order doesn't have WHDVR on it. The tech can call and get it added on, including the broad band deca, but there will be a charge when you get it modified.


well I don't like the sound of that, so the tech might show up with old hd hardware that doesn't even support whole house DVR? Or if he shows up with compatible hardware they will want to charge me 200 bucks Friday ??


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> well I don't like the sound of that, so the tech might show up with old hd hardware that doesn't even support whole house DVR? Or if he shows up with compatible hardware they will want to charge me 200 bucks Friday ??


The only HD equipment that is not WHDVR compatible is the H20-100. Chances of a tech showing up with one is pretty rare since they're installed only in specific situations now and you don't meet the requirements.

If you want WHDVR they will want $199 on Friday and probably with a cc over the phone.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Well we shall see what happens Friday, but one thing is certain, I'm not paying $200 for whole house dvr! I'll do without it for that price.

But if it turns out that way I guess you can add me to the apparently loooong list of people here who have been lied to by directv csr reps, and "Linda" seemed like such a nice lady too!


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

akapunk said:


> She asks if I want Cinema plus for $99, I decline that. She tells me that I can hook my DVR up to my router on my own if I like.


*IF* you have WHDVR on the work order, hooking the DVR up to your router on your own without the broadband deca (get it on fleabay) will result in your WH setup shutting down...



Shades228 said:


> The only HD equipment that is not WHDVR compatible is the H20-100. Chances of a tech showing up with one is pretty rare since they're installed only in specific situations now and you don't meet the requirements.


And the H20-600... which I have 3 in my stock right now. And if I get an upgrade w/ 2 HDs & and HD-DVR and no WHDVR, you'll get two H20-somethings and an HR20-something. It's just the way it goes...


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the new info and input. 

What is entailed in me refusing the install after the tech shows up? Will D charge me, or the install company? 

I don't foresee this being necessary, but things unforeseen by me have been popping up already lol!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> Thanks for the new info and input.
> 
> What is entailed in me refusing the install after the tech shows up? Will D charge me, or the install company?
> 
> I don't foresee this being necessary, but things unforeseen by me have been popping up already lol!


Why would you cancel the order after the installation? You won't get charged but if you are wondering if I'm right look at your order online and see if there is a line item about whole home dvr service.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm not talking about canceling after the install, I'm talking about canceling after he arrives but before he installs anything. And I dont plan on canceling anything. Only if something unexpected arises that cant be dealt with to my satisfaction. 

But now I am not confident about what will happen Friday. For one thing, I thought, because the csr TOLD me so, that I was having whdvr installed for no charge on Friday, but you tell me I'm not without a 200 dollar charge. So who knows what else CSR lied to me about or I misunderstood? It's not that I'm doubting you, I appreciate your input. 

So I can cancel the install after he gets here without penalty? Again, I'm not planning on canceling!


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

As mentioned, can you check your order online? That would eliminate any worry you might have, and allow you to remedy the problem before the installer arrives.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> I'm not talking about canceling after the install, I'm talking about canceling after he arrives but before he installs anything. And I dont plan on canceling anything. Only if something unexpected arises that cant be dealt with to my satisfaction.
> 
> But now I am not confident about what will happen Friday. For one thing, I thought, because the csr TOLD me so, that I was having whdvr installed for no charge on Friday, but you tell me I'm not without a 200 dollar charge. So who knows what else CSR lied to me about or I misunderstood? It's not that I'm doubting you, I appreciate your input.
> 
> So I can cancel the install after he gets here without penalty? Again, I'm not planning on canceling!


I worded it wrong sorry.

If you cancel prior to installation - no charges or anything just an upset tech

You can't cancel after installation

You can view your order online at directv.com and if you have an email on the account or gave them one you should get an email copy of it.

I bet the only thing that she was wrong about was the WHDVR.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> You're unsupported flag is what is complicating it. Since you already have the service the work order gets built with that assumption. The tech should have modified the order. If he didn't have the equipment he should have rescheduled it then the next tech would have had a correct work order.


I think in this case it is key to tell them you are currently unsupported and want to go to supported. That is what I did and they changed me over to SWM.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

akapunk said:


> I'm not talking about canceling after the install, I'm talking about canceling after he arrives but before he installs anything. And I dont plan on canceling anything. Only if something unexpected arises that cant be dealt with to my satisfaction.
> 
> But now I am not confident about what will happen Friday. For one thing, I thought, because the csr TOLD me so, that I was having whdvr installed for no charge on Friday, but you tell me I'm not without a 200 dollar charge. So who knows what else CSR lied to me about or I misunderstood? It's not that I'm doubting you, I appreciate your input.
> 
> So I can cancel the install after he gets here without penalty? Again, I'm not planning on canceling!


It's very possible you got the whole home system for free. I upgraded to SWM and WHDVR with the internet connection kit and 2 HD receivers for $85


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

akapunk said:


> Thanks for the new info and input.
> 
> What is entailed in me refusing the install after the tech shows up? Will D charge me, or the install company?


There's no charge at all to you if the installers show up ready to install something different from what you want/thought you ordered. Be advised though, that they are not reimbursed in any way for their gas and the time they waste on you so that's not a nice thing to do.

I had three sets of installers here over a ten day period and we never did get what we thought we were ordering.

Note: The deal we were offered was 2 HD DVRs and Cinema Connection for no charge. We wanted Video on Demand from all three sets though and no one at DirecTV ever came up with a workorder that would allow _that_.

And for those who assume that new installations will be SWM...NOT TRUE. After the first failed visit, it was re-entered as a move (we had been trying ATT for six months so nothing was connected to the dish) and they still wouldn't write it up as a SWM install.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

akapunk said:


> Well we shall see what happens Friday, but one thing is certain, I'm not paying $200 for whole house dvr! I'll do without it for that price.
> 
> But if it turns out that way I guess you can add me to the apparently loooong list of people here who have been lied to by directv csr reps, and "Linda" seemed like such a nice lady too!


Check out your account on-line. Under the Pending Orders section should be info on your order. Post what is listed there in this thread and we'll decipher it for you...

- Merg


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

The Merg said:


> Check out your account on-line. Under the Pending Orders section should be info on your order. Post what is listed there in this thread and we'll decipher it for you...
> 
> - Merg


Ok, here they are. There are two of them. She said on the phone that she messed up and had to start over to include the shipping price. So I gave her my CC number twice. Hope they didn't charge my card for that extraneous $105.44!

149561105 04/20/11
$126.69 Professional Installation Friday, April 22, 2011 (8AM to Noon) - Reschedule
Item Description Price Quantity Total
DIRECTV® Slimline Satellite Dish Free 1 Free
DIRECTV DVR Service $7.00 1 $7.00
HD Access $10.00 1 $10.00
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Local Swap Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Local Swap Free 1 Free
HD DVR Receiver $199.00 1 $199.00
DIRECTV® DVR service Free 1 Free
Sales Order Credit ($100.00) 1 ($100.00)
HD Access Free 1 Free
HD-DVR Receiver Condition Free 1 Free
Delivery and Handling Fee $19.95
Professional Installation Free
Tax $7.74
Order Total $126.69

-----------------

149560559 04/20/11
$105.44 Shipped Completed
Item Description Price Quantity Total
HD Access $10.00 1 $10.00
DIRECTV DVR Service $7.00 1 $7.00
LoyalCust Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - MPG Swap Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - MPG Swap Free 1 Free
HD DVR Receiver $99.00 1 $99.00
DIRECTV® DVR service Free 1 Free
HD Access Free 1 Free
HD-DVR Receiver Condition Free 1 Free
Delivery and Handling Fee Free
Tax $6.44
Order Total $105.44


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> You're unsupported flag is what is complicating it. Since you already have the service the work order gets built with that assumption. The tech should have modified the order. If he didn't have the equipment he should have rescheduled it then the next tech would have had a correct work order.


The tech was a good guy, he tried everything he could think of. He tried to get one from his warehouse and they told him if it wasn't on the work order he couldn't have one. He called Directv and they said that the computer generates the work orders and no one can change them. I have 11 tuners so the computer assumes that I already have SWM. I've spent whole days on the phone and no one knows how to get it for me. It's OK though WH is working great through the wired set up. If I connect the switch to the internet I can D/L VOD but I have to disconnect when I'm finished and reset the router, otherwise the router needs to be reset frequently. I would do a DECA install if I could so VOD and Yahoo would work the way they should.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> Ok, here they are. There are two of them. She said on the phone that she messed up and had to start over to include the shipping price. So I gave her my CC number twice. Hope they didn't charge my card for that extraneous $105.44!
> 
> 149561105 04/20/11
> $126.69 Professional Installation Friday, April 22, 2011 (8AM to Noon) - Reschedule
> ...


It's a typical local channel upgrade order. There is no whole home dvr on there.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I thought it was true for all new HD installs (which includes customers who only had SD service upgrading to HD service).


Incorrect.

New installs = NEW installs.

Upgrades are NOT new installs, ever.

A normal SD to HD upgrade does NOT come with SWM equipment, unless WHDVR is also added.

IMO, if the OP wants things cheap, he needs to wait until AFTER DirecTV has completed his MPEG4 Locals upgrades, and THEN order whatever else he needs. Otherwise, the $369 is likely to be as good as he's going to be able to do (which is half off, as has already been pointed out).

If he's willing to wait until DirecTV has already replaced his receivers, he'll be in a much better position to bargain.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

joed32 said:


> The tech was a good guy, he tried everything he could think of. He tried to get one from his warehouse and they told him if it wasn't on the work order he couldn't have one. He called Directv and they said that the computer generates the work orders and no one can change them. I have 11 tuners so the computer assumes that I already have SWM. I've spent whole days on the phone and no one knows how to get it for me. It's OK though WH is working great through the wired set up. If I connect the switch to the internet I can D/L VOD but I have to disconnect when I'm finished and reset the router, otherwise the router needs to be reset frequently. I would do a DECA install if I could so VOD and Yahoo would work the way they should.


There's no reason they can't get the work order modified and have to reschedule it if they don't have the parts. This isn't a new process.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> There's no reason they can't get the work order modified and have to reschedule it if they don't have the parts. This isn't a new process.


You would think that, but after a 10 day ordeal -- after which we still didn't get what we actually wanted -- I'd say the chances that it would be modified correctly are quite slim.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

how long until you are a new customer again? I would just cancel and wait to become a new customer, Frankly as a customer for 15 years, they should be giving you the new customer deal, or like someone else said I would sign up under someone elses name. 

It boggles my mind the attitude of a lot of people here that it is what it is and just deal with it while every other company in the world gives you the equipment for free. If I signed up as a new customer, which will likely be in a few months once I have money for the hardware they want to charge me for, it would be two years and likely i would be canceling for a bit until I could come back for new customer rates. A 15 year customer having to pay anything is insulting. You should be a lot more valuable than me.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

robl45 said:


> how long until you are a new customer again? I would just cancel and wait to become a new customer, Frankly as a customer for 15 years, they should be giving you the new customer deal, or like someone else said I would sign up under someone elses name.
> 
> It boggles my mind the attitude of a lot of people here that it is what it is and just deal with it while every other company in the world gives you the equipment for free. If I signed up as a new customer, which will likely be in a few months once I have money for the hardware they want to charge me for, it would be two years and likely i would be canceling for a bit until I could come back for new customer rates. A 15 year customer having to pay anything is insulting. You should be a lot more valuable than me.


You have to be gone for 2 years to be eligible to be a new customer.

No other company gives equipment free. He was offered some free equipment and he didn't want that. No other company out there has a program where you get free equipment whenever you want it. If you say cable then I would ask you how much a month your bill goes up from equipment rental fees.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> You have to be gone for 2 years to be eligible to be a new customer.
> 
> No other company gives equipment free. He was offered some free equipment and he didn't want that. No other company out there has a program where you get free equipment whenever you want it. If you say cable then I would ask you how much a month your bill goes up from equipment rental fees.


uverse does, cable does, what do they charge you, a receiver fee, just like directv. i'll give you that directv might be a buck cheaper than uverse or whatever.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> There's no reason they can't get the work order modified and have to reschedule it if they don't have the parts. This isn't a new process.


It's still new enough so they don't know how to implement it. I'm not ranting or anything and I appreciate you're trying to help. It's just not possible in my situation right now, but maybe a few years down the road it will be.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I called D again and asked why the WHDVR was not on my work order, 5 minutes with CSR lady and said she would connect me with tech, after 20 minutes with tech they made it sound as if they had it straightened out and said they needed to send me back to sales to finish it up. So of course that sales csr didnt have a clue about anything and after explaining it all to him and his final word after 15 minutes was that it would be $199 extra. 

LOL I was so frustrated and angry after the 40 minutes on the phone with these 3 idiots i told him to cancel the whole deal. I calmed a little while he was canceling it and then I told him lets just do the free 72 swap with no 2 year commitment (no dvr) so he sets that up for Saturday morning. 

One twist i haven't mentioned in this thing is that I already have a hd capable box in my SD system, an H20-100 that is running in SD mode, because one of my SD boxes died last December and the tech showed up and that H20-100 was all he had on the truck, so he used it after going round and round on the phone with Dtv. So for this new work order the csr just said this box will work so they will not be switching it out. In the work order I canceled they were going to switch out. Not sure if anything can be assumed from that.

Here is the new work order, I think I should have left well enough alone maybe? Can u tell what type of equipment this stuff is? If I wanted whdvr later would this stuff work? Maybe I should cancel again?

After he installs this stuff can I just go online and add HD access for 10 bucks a month and be running in HD instead of SD? Because if not I definitely need a new plan!

79987560 04/21/11
$0.00 Professional Installation Saturday, April 23, 2011 (8AM to Noon) - Reschedule
Item Description Price Quantity Total
DIRECTV® 5-LNB Multi-Satellite Dish Free 1 Free
MPEG4 Equip for Standard Def 1 
Swap Replace DIRECTV® HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 Free
Swap Replace DIRECTV® HD Rec. (Expanded HD Prog. Capable) Free 1 Free
DIRECTV® 5LNB Dish Only Package Free 1 Free
Handling Free
Standard Professional Install Free
Tax $0.00
Order Total $0.00


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Without the models, there isnt any way to tell. The H20 you currently have will NOT work with whole home. Your plan should work, except the H20 will not be able to be on your whole home network. Depending on which LNB they install, you might be able to use built in DECA/External DECA boxes on them, or might have to go with ethernet to a router/switch.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> Well I called D again and asked why the WHDVR was not on my work order, 5 minutes with CSR lady and said she would connect me with tech, after 20 minutes with tech they made it sound as if they had it straightened out and said they needed to send me back to sales to finish it up. So of course that sales csr didnt have a clue about anything and after explaining it all to him and his final word after 15 minutes was that it would be $199 extra.
> 
> LOL I was so frustrated and angry after the 40 minutes on the phone with these 3 idiots i told him to cancel the whole deal. I calmed a little while he was canceling it and then I told him lets just do the free 72 swap with no 2 year commitment (no dvr) so he sets that up for Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


Yes you can add HD Access for $10.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Just let them go through with the local 72 swap. That will get you switched over to a slimline dish and HD equipment. While the tech is there ask him if he has H24 models and if he does request that he install those if he can (most techs around here have them and will do it, a tip probably wouldn't hurt). You can also ask if it would be possible for him to go ahead and install with a SWM system. He might not be able to, but I know the majority of installs done here in Peoria are all SWM installs whether they are an upgrade or not (I realize this may not be company policy, but it has been my experience here in the Peoria area and I wouldn't be suprised if he gets a tech from Peoria).

If he asks just explain to him that you wanted to add the whole home system at the same time as the 72 swap but the computer system couldn't do it properly.

After you get everything switched over let us know what you end up with and we can go from there.

One last thing, I would suggest thinking about calling back one more time and ordering at least one HD-DVR. You should still be able to get it for the same $99 price. If they try to charge you more remind them that you are in a 72 swap area and they should bring the cost down. Otherwise tell them you just want to order an sd-dvr, and the system should automatically send you an HD-DVR anyway since you are in a 72 swap area.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

akapunk said:


> ...I calmed a little while he was canceling it and then I told him lets just do the free 72 swap with no 2 year commitment (no dvr) so he sets that up for Saturday morning...


You did the right thing (completing the 72 swap first and WHDVR later.) Since you're not under contract this will put you in a better negotiating position -- it will also simplify the CSR's duties come WHDVR time.

P.S. I don't believe anyone is entitled to anything, but every two years (when I come off commitment) I call retention and explain that I love D*, but would like to see what they can do to compare with their competitor's offers. I've never threatened to leave, and I try to be as nice as possible. The retention folks have also been incredibly accomodating.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

You should have told them on the second call that you wanted to cancel service and go with Dish. At that point they'd have offered you a much better deal.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Beerstalker said:


> J
> One last thing, I would suggest thinking about calling back one more time and ordering at least one HD-DVR.


 I know, that's exactly what I was thinking! I really do want a DVR. That will put me right back to where I was before I canceled. :eek2: oh well, I will call them tomorrow and add a DVR, I couldn't deal with it again tonight!:lol:


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Actually, on second thought, I will wait on ordering the DVR till the 72 swap is done, since they are only bringing two boxes I have to keep the H20-100, but maybe I'll get lucky and they will bring new models, and then I can order a dvr and get rid of the H20-100 I have.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> Actually, on second thought, I will wait on ordering the DVR till the 72 swap is done, since they are only bringing two boxes I have to keep the H20-100, but maybe I'll get lucky and they will bring new models, and then I can order a dvr and get rid of the H20-100 I have.


If the tech has one on him when he does the install they can add it to the work order for a cost.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> You should have told them on the second call that you wanted to cancel service and go with Dish. At that point they'd have offered you a much better deal.


Or the could have said "your service is canceled, the final bill will be processed" The days f the hollow threats of "I am canceling if you don;t give me what I want" are going away.

Bottom line - don;t say unless you are going to carry through, you might not like the surprise ending


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea! The install went well, I wasn't here for it but the tech put in two H24 receivers and a slimline 3 swm. He did run new cable outside, but not inside.

We requested the H24's and the swm before he got started and he said "no problem", He said his original plan was to install a pair of H20's! Requested new cabling inside also but he said he couldn't do it without an extra charge. No problem, I will do it myself to get OTA antenna at each of the 3 TV's, not a big deal. When he was done tipped him $20 for using the HR24 and swm. Dish mount and new cables look great also. 

MY programing package which is legacy total choice plus, all the movie channels and some dns is now missing quite a few channels, looks like it has at least partially changed to the current "choice" package, I still have the movie channels and dns and now my locals. I don't know if I should just upgrade my package to "Premier", or call and try and get my old package back?

I ordered the HD access on the internet and the two H24's run great but the H20 is acting goofy, it will tune the HD channels if you type the channel in by number keys but if I use the channel up down button I only get SD


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

akapunk said:


> MY programing package which is legacy total choice plus, all the movie channels and some dns is now missing quite a few channels, looks like it has at least partially changed to the current "choice" package, I still have the movie channels and dns and now my locals. I don't know if I should just upgrade my package to "Premier", or call and try and get my old package back?


You should get all the channels you did before. I would not change my package, if you were happy with the legacy one (or the new one is cheaper). If you call DirecTv, they will fix your missing channels for you. You can also check on the website to see if everything on your account looks like it should, subscription wise). You will NOT get DNS HD channels if DirecTv provides a local in HD for that network. You should continue to be able to get the SD ones you did before.



> I ordered the HD access on the internet and the two H24's run great but the H20 is acting goofy, it will tune the HD channels if you type the channel in by number keys but if I use the channel up down button I only get SD


On the H20, make sure it is not set to HIDE HD DUPLICATES. You may also need to do a reauthorization on the web site to get it to click in. Check an HD Only channel to make sure you are actually getting the HD channels. HDNet is only available in HD.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

akapunk said:


> I ordered the HD access on the internet and the two H24's run great but the H20 is acting goofy, it will tune the HD channels if you type the channel in by number keys but if I use the channel up down button I only get SD


Go to the setup menu on the H20 and change it display the HD channels. That will solve that problem.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> It's a typical local channel upgrade order. There is no whole home dvr on there.





akapunk said:


> Well I called D again and asked why the WHDVR was not on my work order,... and his final word after 15 minutes was that it would be $199 extra.


No surprise here, this is exactly what you were told to expect earlier.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok lol I got the H20 problem sorted out, I had it set to a custom guide and it was filtering out the new HD channels, I set it to "channels I get" and now it gets HD with the up down buttons.

Now the programming, The DNS I had before and still get is east and west CBS NBC and FOX. Now I get them in HD in addition to SD. I never got locals on Dtv before, now I get 8 stations, one each CBS ABC NBC FOX CW and three PBS stations, all in HD. Not supposed to have this? But I like it! I want to keep it! But I want my missing channels also, like SPEED channel is gone now.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, it sounds like they changed you to a different package (with locals) when they set this up. They might have had to do that in order for the 72 swap to go through. To double check this log into your account at DirecTVs website and go to my account/account overview (you will have to sign in to your account) and see what programming package it says you have. I'm guessing it might have been changed from total choice plus to Choice. If this is true you can try to call in and get them to change it back to Total Choice Plus. Otherwise you can just change your package to Choice Xtra as I believe it has pretty much the exact same channel line-up (I think it might cost a dollar or two a month more than the old Total Choice Plus though).

I'm glad to hear the tech was willing to help you out with H24s and a SWM install. I figured he would as that has been my experience with the techs in this area (all of them have been very nice/professional).

After you get your programming package stuff worked out you should be able call in and order a HD-DVR for $99, and ask for them to come install it. Don't sign up for Whole Home DVR at that time though. When the tech comes ask for an HR24 to be installed. If you can get an HR24 then you should be able to call in and just have Whole Home DVR turned on without having to pay for an install since all of your equipment will have DECA built in. The only thing you will be missing is a broadband DECA which you can buy and install yourself cheaper than paying DirecTV to do it.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah that's what it was with the programming. They signed me up to the cheapest current package with locals. I called and without much fuss they switched me back to my old package plus free locals for 6 months. CSR said after six months I will have to either change to a current package with locals or pay $6 month for the locals and my old package, I'll worry about that then. 

Yeah "choice extra" is the current equivalent to "total choice plus", but I have all the movie channels also, so I think I would need "premier" to equal my current programming. But I am saving $1.50 keeping the old package, so until they force me LOL......

I just activated 3 free months of HD extra pack off their website too. The website was offering me a free DVR to. But that offer has disappeared. It must have been a SD DVR I guess. Now it wants $199 for a HD-DVR but comes with free Cinema connection kit and install. 

I'll call them this week sometime and see if I can get a $99 HD DVR.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

akapunk said:


> yeah that's what it was with the programming. They signed me up to the cheapest current package with locals. I called and without much fuss they switched me back to my old package plus free locals for 6 months. CSR said after six months I will have to either change to a current package with locals or pay $6 month for the locals and my old package, I'll worry about that then.
> 
> Yeah "choice extra" is the current equivalent to "total choice plus", but I have all the movie channels also, so I think I would need "premier" to equal my current programming. *But I am saving $1.50 keeping the old package, so until they force me LOL......*
> 
> ...


That $6 in locals is more than you will pay for a new package with locals. In fact if you forget to change it 1 month will eat up 3 months of your "savings".

Ok so you just had all of your SD equipment upgraded due to MPEG 4 and you want a HD DVR for $99. I'll give you a hint. They should only charge $99 for a DVR because you have to have HD DVR. They won't install SD equipment in your area anymore.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, that's what I told him earlier. If he gets a CSR that doesn't understand that and still wants to charge $199 he needs to either hang up and call back, or just have them order a SD-DVR, as long as he makes sure to request professional install. Otherwise I could see some uneducated CSR drop-shipping him an SD-DVR (if the system would allow that).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Yep, that's what I told him earlier. If he gets a CSR that doesn't understand that and still wants to charge $199 he needs to either hang up and call back, or just have them order a SD-DVR, as long as he makes sure to request professional install. Otherwise I could see some uneducated CSR drop-shipping him an SD-DVR (if the system would allow that).


If he's in an MPEG-4 area, all SD receiver requests are automatically upgraded to HD receivers. I believe the CSR is still putting the request in for a SD-DVR, but the system will spit out a HD-DVR.

- Merg


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The Merg said:


> If he's in an MPEG-4 area, all SD receiver requests are automatically upgraded to HD receivers. I believe the CSR is still putting the request in for a SD-DVR, but the system will spit out a HD-DVR.
> 
> - Merg


Good to know that the computer system is smart enough to make sure people in MPEG4 areas always get HD equipment.


----------



## akapunk (Jan 9, 2011)

ok, I am a little thick sometimes lol, i got it now, I order SD and it will give me HD anyway.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, if the CSR tries to charge you $199, tell them no and just order an SD-DVR for $99. Evidently the computer system is smart enough to just go ahead and send you an HR2x.


----------

